# Debian Download confusion



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 3, 2013)

I plan on dual-booting; Windows 7 and Debian. However, I'm a little confused on the download page. I'm choosing to use the DVD ISO. There's three ISO's. Do I need all of them to install Debian? ISO two and three are the same size (4.4 GB); the first ISO is 3.7 GB.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 3, 2013)

Those are to download all software (the entire database) so I recomend to use the cd version, downloading system software and apps on an as-needed basis.

*Edit:* I mean the "small installation" download.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Those are to download all software (the entire database) so I recomend to use the cd version, downloading system software and apps on an as-needed basis.
> 
> *Edit:* I mean the "small installation" download.




So, if I choose the CD version, all I need is the first ISO? The rest is just additional software that I may or may not need.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 3, 2013)

Only if you choose a cd iso under the headline "a small installation image", I think.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like I might be forced to use the DVD ISO. The CD version was not able to install drivers for my USB wireless adapter. Even though it said it was possible to install them from a USB drive, it wouldn't. I hope the DVD version has more drivers. I couldn't proceed any farther than the Network detection part.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 3, 2013)

In Debian, installing drivers and other software goes via the Synaptic package manager (IIRC).


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 3, 2013)

You might have to use a hard line to get the wireless drivers (I use Mint and there's an "Additional Drivers" program to do that, but I can't speak for Debian).


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 4, 2013)

I was able to get it working. Debian threw me for a loop. It was my first time installing it, so I wasn't familiar with the install process. Complete a section, then go back, complete another one, etc. After finishing the installer, all I had to do was run dpkg to install the driver.  Gnome 3 fails to load (no complaints).

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 4, 2013)

BTW, I think the best asistance with Debian can be aquired at the debian forums. Most folks from TPU are not as familiar with Debian.


----------

